# pet passport - checkup costs?



## 93819 (May 1, 2005)

Hello

We are in the process of planning a grand tour of Europe with Henry, our cat. :lol: 

What sort of price should i expect to pay a French vet for the pet passport paperwork and treatments for my cat to return to the UK? And are there any good ones near Dunkerque?

Many thanks


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pgtips,

We have been through the pet passport scheme with our dog Bradley, and on the whole, we have found the French vets to be very reasonable.

We have been advised that it is going to cost around €45 to see the vet and get our dog treated for worms/ticks etc, and for them to sign the necessary paperwork to bring him back to the UK, when we eventually do.

We have seen vets through France on several occasions, when required, and have always found them really helpful, most speak a little English, and on the whole we have found they are much cheaper than in the UK.

When are you going on your trip? I bet you and Henry can't wait!

If you need any help at all with anything, we have been travelling for nearly a year now, around Europe, and the first 6 months we spent it France, so feel free to ask away. :wink: 

Best Wishes,

Julie


----------



## 93819 (May 1, 2005)

*vets*

we did do the whole pet passport thing a couple of years ago and had a complete nightmare with the vet we had booked - even though we got a french friend to make the appointment and to check that they knew what they were doing and had all of the paperwork when we turned up they had absolutely no idea what to do and had no forms! They did send us to another vet down the road and they were great and really efficient. We had a sneaking suspicion that we had been charged rather over the odds at the time but were just grateful to get all of the forms filled in for the ferry.

Many thanks and happy wandering

Paula


----------

